

Ask HN: Should I return to Facebook? What is it like today? - fr0styMatt2

So, I left Facebook a few years back for a number of different reasons:<p>- Facebook&#x27;s practice of changing privacy settings under your feet.  
- The pending threat of video ads in my feed.  
- In general, the amount of maintenance I felt far outweighed the benefit I was getting, given that I only had something like 40 friends on it, if that.<p>Now that I&#x27;ve been out awhile, I&#x27;m wondering - what&#x27;s it like today? Have they cleaned up their act with privacy settings? Is the feed as annoying as it once was? Is it easier now to group friends (like &#x27;circles&#x27; on G+, for example)?<p>I flip backwards and forwards from considering whether I want to re-join.  I have friends that just won&#x27;t use any other social network on there and of course, family.  On the other hand, when I hear about people&#x27;s Facebook drama or about how the app misbehaves, etc, I&#x27;m relieved it&#x27;s something I don&#x27;t have to think about anymore.<p>So, what&#x27;s the general thought of HNers on this? What&#x27;s Facebook like to use today?
======
owly
No. Just no.

~~~
doctorshady
This.

